# Should I or shouldn't I...



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

...start shooting in the "Masters" division?

I've been telling people that I wouldn't enter the Masters division until my age was higher than my bow weight. Well, I'm down to shooting about 55# and for the record, I'm 54. But there's just too many youngsters around shooting too well, and I think it's time to join the old guys.

I don't want to read any references to Dietmar. He's still one of the youngsters in my books.

So, what do you all think? Give me your worst. 

Matty, I know you will have a few special bits of advice for me...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Well Stan I would just pick an choose at each shoot. 

Yuo will have to weigh the possiblity of shooting with Floyd or Matty hmmmmm


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

stash I only know you from the forum but even "D" shot master when he came to Manitoba this past summer. With the quality of shooters in Canada, there would be no shame in shooting master class. the question you have to answer for your self is whether or not you want the high stress open class or the comrade of the master class with good healthy compition. the fact that you are even questioning this change indicates that you are ready to make this change.


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

I to am 54 and would be pleased to have someone my age to shoot with....The few times I get out to the competitions anyway.

Another soul whose arms aren't long enough for our eyesight.


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

I have to go with the late Dale Earnhardt here "Treatchery and experience will defeat youth every time"

Hang in with the kids and screw with their heads to make up the handicap:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

What does the youngsters shooting too well have to do with anything? 

That statement makes it sound like to are tired of not finishing high enough on the podium so you want to move to a class where you can be the cream of the crop again. It's up to you Stan but stick it out with the young pups and show us how it's done. :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Sean McKenty said:


> You will have to weigh the possiblity of shooting with Floyd or Matty hmmmmm


Neither of which is really the greatest of choices. Given those were my only options, I'd take Floyd.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*don`t know*

every time I go to a 3d the masters seem to shoot some of the highest scores and laugh the most when shooting whats that tell ya ............


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> It's up to you Stan but stick it out with the young pups and show us how it's done. :wink:


:thumb:


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Stash said:


> ...start shooting in the "Masters" division?
> 
> I've been telling people that I wouldn't enter the Masters division until my age was higher than my bow weight. Well, I'm down to shooting about 55# and for the record, I'm 54. But there's just too many youngsters around shooting too well, and I think it's time to join the old guys.
> 
> ...


I’m pretty old and I don’t let the young guys push me around! So I say don’t do it Lucy! Youngster my *&^! I can't see much better than you.

A little piece of advice and how I deal with the young guy’s. Remember the story of the old bull and the young bull looking down on the herd of cows in the pasture. Well I’m the old bull and so are you.

Sean also makes a very good point, Floyd or Matty. Well maybe those aren’t the best examples one could come up with. But you get the gist of it. Besides, the young bull's arn't that good. And you still have lots of game in you and you know it!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Well, I less concerned about my entire future archery "career" so much as having a better chance at winning a bottle of cheap wine at the next "glass turkey" shoot, but thanks for the advice.

I was, however, kind of anticipating a whole lot more verbal abuse... :shade:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Stash... Stash... Stash... who will I shoot off against if you go to the "big league"? Who will I get paired with at EVERY shoot? I am just glad you haven't been in the Masters all these years we have been shooting.... Who would I have learned sooooo much from? We can always depend on the truth from you.... like it or not. I hope I live long enough to make it to the "big league"... hehehe 
If you are looking for verbal abuse... I don't know what to say... I am afraid because you will beat me down with your wit  I am sure Floyd and Andy will enjoy your company... but we will miss you. I could turn up your bow for another year or two 

Hope to see you Sunday at Caledon.

Priester


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Stash said:


> ...start shooting in the "Masters" division?
> 
> I've been telling people that I wouldn't enter the Masters division until my age was higher than my bow weight. Well, I'm down to shooting about 55# and for the record, I'm 54. But there's just too many youngsters around shooting too well, and I think it's time to join the old guys.
> 
> ...


Well Stash I believe you have it in you to be a competitor in any form of archer. 

If you are looking for the easy way out. I would look for a bow scale that measures 53.5 lbs


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

dont woory stash araz2114 aint to far off the big leguess himself..so ive been told anyway!!!


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Sean McKenty said:


> Well Stan I would just pick an choose at each shoot.
> 
> Yuo will have to weigh the possiblity of shooting with Floyd or Matty hmmmmm


Doesn't that choice make the decision even easier!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Pick whichever class you're comfortable with, it's still archery.

Although it's fun watchin' the old boys mess with the young 'uns heads - but I'll try to make up for that if you switch!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

My Uncle Demetry is in his 60s and made the jump when he hit the right age. He can still outshoot most people and has the mindgames of a guy with 30yrs experience. Don't look at it like being retired, you've obviously shot for some time, haven't you earned the title of Master? I've never thought of the Masters division as the old guy division. Shooters in the Masters have alot of knowledge to pass on and with good reason called the Masters.:thumbs_up


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Just turned 54 myself and started shooting masters about a year ago.
Let the young fellows battle it out.
Would be happy to share a bottle of wine and some laughs with you anytime.
Cheers


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

I have got a year left before im at masters age....[just let that one go thunderbolt[...:tongue:
All my friends are still shooting senior...so thats where i will stay for a while
They might have to carry me around the course...well they will when i beat them{again}....but im still young at heart...LOL

Andy

:darkbeer::angel:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

3--d said:


> I have got a year left before im at masters age....[just let that one go thunderbolt[...:tongue:
> All my friends are still shooting senior...so thats where i will stay for a while
> They might have to carry me around the course...well they will when i beat them{again}....but im still young at heart...LOL
> 
> ...


I thought they already carried you now!
As far as the age Andy, I'm only a couple behind you.


----------

